# KNIGHT made an announcement today,...



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Knight announced they are goin out of business.

If you need anything for future , you might want to stock up now!

Knights that used the plastic 209 Disc or Red Hot primer holders you had best stock up now. 

The guns cannot be shot without them.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=290222

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=290962


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

7MM Magnum said:


> Knights that used the plastic 209 Disc or Red Hot primer holders you had best stock up now.
> 
> The guns cannot be shot without them.


Time to get a non-FPJ adapter if you have and Elite or Extreme. These simple adapters allow you to shoot a plain 209 with no plastic jacket. Original DISC(orange) will need the Extreme upgrade first.

I'm sure MMP or someone will produce the jackets for awhile but I sure wouldn't take a chance as these are very accurate rifles and it would be a shamne to have to shelve them to to availability or higher cost of the plastic discs or jackets.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Damn Swamp,.. I just got the email today from a friend,.. 

I looked through the first page of threads to see if someone already posted it,.. didn't see one.

Didn't bother to go back to page 2 as I figured it was new news. 

My bad,..:lol:

Steve,.. go ahead and delete this thread,.. redundant 2x's over. :sad:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

No biggie, I was just posting those other threads for their responces. Wasn't trying to insinuate to many threads, my apologies if it came off that way.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Bummer. I love my DISC. I need to replace the barrel on it. I guess I better get one coming.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

mparks said:


> Time to get a non-FPJ adapter if you have and Elite or Extreme. These simple adapters allow you to shoot a plain 209 with no plastic jacket.


You gotta link for that adapter ?
Thx


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

There are a lot of rumors flying around, but unfortunately this one is true. 

This is the official Press Release from Knight. It was supposed to be released on June 1, 2009 but I don't think it was posted until June 2, 2009. 

"Knight Rifles to Close 

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE



Modern Muzzleloading, Inc. Press Release


Modern Muzzleloading, Inc. is announcing today that it will close its Knight Rifles division (&#8220;Knight&#8221 in Decatur, AL effective June 30, 2009. The decision to close the Knight operation resulted from an overall industry downturn.

This closure will not affect service of Knight Rifles&#8217; products. Customer service for wholesale and retail customers will be provided by Modern Muzzleloading, Inc. All warranty, non-warranty, and replacement part services will remain in place for the various customer categories and all customers will have access to experienced service personnel for consultation, questions, and repair of Knight products (in serviceable condition.) Sales of Knight&#8217;s parts and accessories will be also be handled by Modern Muzzleloading, Inc.

Until June 30, 2009, you are requested to continue to use your regular customer contacts and service department personnel. Prior to Knight&#8217;s closure on June 30, 2009, you will be provided with new customer service contact information.

Modern Muzzleloading, Inc. will continue to operate the office functions for Knight so as to provide continuity for its customers and vendors until resolution is concluded.

Knight Rifles&#8217; management and staff would like to extend its appreciation to all of the Knight customers for the support of Knight&#8217;s products over the years.

Inquiries regarding the content of this press release should be directed to:

Lynn Schlichte or Tom Rainey @ (256) 260-8900 or via email at [email protected]"


http://www.knightrifles.com/PressRoom/PressReleases/Knight_Rifles_to_Close



I posted this on another site a couple weeks ago. I think I called it pretty close.



> Posted: Tue May 19, 2009 2:08 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...





> Posted: Thu May 21, 2009 9:37 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...





> Posted: Thu May 21, 2009 10:34 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




If you will notice Toby's "Editors View" pretty much parallel's my thoughts above. The only thing I would add to his is the Revolution II and the Knight Shadow, they just didn't cut it with the masses either.
http://www.knightmlhunt.com/EditorsView.html


*sullyxlh,*

Here is the link to the adapter at Knight, If you shop around online you can find it much cheaper. I have 4 of these conversions now. Knight wants about $39 for it, I paid $25 ea for the first two and $26 ea for the second two. The Knight part # is 900044, it includes the breech plug and the bolt adapter. The adapter goes in the bolt before you install it in the rifle, then it is just an extension of the bolt. Then all you have to do is drop the primer in and work the bolt to chamber the primer. It also extracts the primer, but you will need to tip the rifle to the right for the primer to drop out. There is also an aftermarket plug that is just in the designing stage right now, I'll let you guys know when they start turning them out. It is possible that you may need this bolt adapter for the aftermarket plug though, so if you want one of these I wouldn't wait too long.

http://www.knightrifles.com/productdetail.aspx?id=900044


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Busta yote,
I had come to the same opinion about the recent Knight rifles. The writing was on the wall as they were producing rifles, that although accurate, were pretty poorly designed. It certainly didn't help that while Knight was striking out, T/C was hitting home runs with its affordable Omega line and now once again hitting home runs with it's affordable Triumph lines. It's too bad, I love my T/C's but still would liked to have Knight around as a viable competitor.


----------

